# fall rbr ride?



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

update

detais oct 11th with an 845 am ferry crossing from seattle 

bigbill and any west side sounders meeting us at the bainbridge island terminal 

40-50 mile across Bainbridge Island, across the Agate Pass bridge, up and around Suquamish, to Kingston, through Port Gamble, Big Valley, Poulsbo (for coffee/pastry), and then back to the ferry.


anyone up for it?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll do it. I would be willing to lead a ride from Bainbridge if people wanted to meet there.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm a definite maybe...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that I have weekends off, I'm a little more flexible! I've never ridden BI, so that could be fun...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

When??


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP and I were talking awhile back about an RBR ride around Vashon or something--I like Bill's idea of Bainbridge. How's October looking for folks? I'm thinking a Saturday.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll check the boy's soccer schedule for a good saturday. Any weekend from now on is a crapshoot on weather. It would be fun to meet at the ferry on BI and ride to Poulsbo for a pastry at Sluys and some coffee. I could figure out a 40-50 mile route that could be shortened for weather.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

sounds good to me.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Late October works better for me than early.

Gotta move the family to the East Coast and then come back and chill here by myself for a few weeks...

Although, the later in the year, the more of a crap shoot it is...


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'd be up.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Well let us know when and where. In the mean time at the risk of being even more redundant, You're all invited - again - to ride the Columbia River Gorge with bikenerd and I on the 29th. Yeh - that's in 6 days. Departing from north Portland, early-ish.

Here's my report on this ride from a few months ago:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133364&highlight=gorge


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I'll check the boy's soccer schedule for a good saturday. Any weekend from now on is a crapshoot on weather. It would be fun to meet at the ferry on BI and ride to Poulsbo for a pastry at Sluys and some coffee. I could figure out a 40-50 mile route that could be shortened for weather.


Perfect! Though riding in the rain is okay by me.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I can lead a ride on Saturday, October 11th from the BI ferry terminal. Head across the NE side of Bainbridge Island, across the Agate Pass bridge, up and around Suquamish, to Kingston, through Port Gamble, Big Valley, Poulsbo (for coffee/pastry), and then back to the ferry. A few hills, nothing epic.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

im in for it. provided that there is no epic rain.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

How do you know Elden?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Enjoy. I'll be Phoenix.

Riding my bike.

No Rain.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

Argentius said:


> How do you know Elden?


been a reader for a number of years. recently though, my contact with elden was due to the bike he raffled off and i won. =)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

kreger said:


> im in for it. provided that there is no epic rain.


There is a 7:55 and an 8:45 ferry that morning. I vote for the later one sleep in a little.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, congrats! I'm out of the loop a little on that stuff, but, win susan!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> There is a 7:55 and an 8:45 ferry that morning. I vote for the later one sleep in a little.


Agreed. I vote for the 11th and crossing the water to BI at 8:45.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I can lead a ride on Saturday, October 11th from the BI ferry terminal. Head across the NE side of Bainbridge Island, across the Agate Pass bridge, up and around Suquamish, to Kingston, through Port Gamble, Big Valley, Poulsbo (for coffee/pastry), and then back to the ferry. A few hills, nothing epic.


Count me in. That later ferry sounds good to me. I'll be driving from Port Angeles.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ok, so the oct 11th with an 845 (urg) am ferry crossing from seattle with bigbill and any west side sounders meeting us at the bainbridge is terminal for a 40-50 mile across Bainbridge Island, across the Agate Pass bridge, up and around Suquamish, to Kingston, through Port Gamble, Big Valley, Poulsbo (for coffee/pastry), and then back to the ferry.

and we all have to wear rabbit ears?

will update first post if were all in agreement


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Most excellent. I'm in.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Tentatively in, depending upon northbound transportation or weather.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, 0845 ferry from Seattle to Bainbridge on Saturday the 11th. That gets you into BI around 0915. If you haven't ferried before, get there about ten minutes before the departure so you can load before the cars. If you get there while they are loading, you go on last. You can't wear cleats up on the passenger deck, they are real sticklers for that. 

I plan on driving over that morning so I will have my truck, pump, and toolbox. Feel free to drop off layers of clothes or street shoes if you needed them for the ferry.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

There's a chance I might make it, but I will probably be going to Portland for the little handmade bike show there with a few guys from Raleigh. Good times.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

weather is starting to look decent. 10% chance of rain right now


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

OK, I win first loser. I'm going to need to bail out. Lame excuse below:

I've been working third shift for a month now. Thankfully tonight is my last night. I never got in a groove as there was always something going on, so basically I've been a zombie for a month. At this point, my wife and munchkinhead need a little attention, so taking off for a full day is not really in the cards. I really want to, but it's not the right thing now. You guys have fun, OK. Perhaps we can do another in a few weeks.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

So, who is coming? I will be in the ferry parking lot to the right as you pass the ferry terminal. There is a crosswalk light next to the lot. I plan on being there at 9:15am. If no one needs to drop anything off, I will probably leave my truck further away and avoid paying ten bucks to park my truck to ride my bike.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Not I. I'm southward bound.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

bigbill said:


> So, who is coming? I will be in the ferry parking lot to the right as you pass the ferry terminal. There is a crosswalk light next to the lot. I plan on being there at 9:15am. If no one needs to drop anything off, I will probably leave my truck further away and avoid paying ten bucks to park my truck to ride my bike.



It's a possibility.

Supposed to go climbing in North Bend tomorrow, and flying later in the afternoon...but if the climbing falls through I may be riding with you guys.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> So, who is coming? I will be in the ferry parking lot to the right as you pass the ferry terminal. There is a crosswalk light next to the lot. I plan on being there at 9:15am. If no one needs to drop anything off, I will probably leave my truck further away and avoid paying ten bucks to park my truck to ride my bike.


I'm in. Won't need to drop off.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Great times today. rcnute, kreger, and I did around 50 miles in sub 50 temps. I have ten or so pictures that I will post with a report in Commuting.


----------

